# Gesamtheit von Maschinen



## Profilator (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich als Hersteller in eine Werkzeugmaschine einen kleinen Roboter zum Handling der
Werkstücke einbaue (der Roboter wird als komplette Einheit mit eigener Steuerung zugekauft,
z.B. Denso oder Motoman) - hab ich dann zwingend eine "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" ?

Das räumliche und produktionstechnische Zusammenwirken ist dann in jedem Fall gegeben.
Ob es sich sicherheitstechnisch um eine Einheit handelt ist die Frage, der Roboter ist innerhalb 
der Schutzeinhausung der Maschine - Tür auf bedeutet natürlich auch Roboter aus.

Der Knackpunkt ist wohl die Frage der "gemeinsamen Steuerung" - eigentlich ist das nach
meiner Auffassung nicht der Fall, Maschine und Roboter haben jeweils ihre komplette eigene 
Steuerung. Natürlich werden einige Interface-Signale z.B. via Profibus ausgetauscht.

MfG


----------



## Safety (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Du baust mit dem Roboter eine Unvollständige Maschine ein.
Also muss eine CE für das komplette Gebilde gemacht werden.


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> - Tür auf bedeutet natürlich auch Roboter aus.



Hallo,

damit hast Du einen sicherheitstechnischen Zusammenhang.

Einen produktionstechnischen Zuammenhang hast Du auch, also
sind alle Voraussetzungen für eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen gegeben.

Der Beitrag von Safety stimmt außerdem.

http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicher...etationspapier.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ja das ist halt die Frage, es müsste aber auch die gemeinsame Steuerung vorhanden sein, und das
ist es eben nicht ...


MfG


----------



## Safety (6 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wenn dies keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen darstellt was dann, erfüllt komplett die Anforderungen nach einer Gesamtheit.
Wie willst Du vorgehen wenn es keine Gesamtheit wäre?
Produktionstechnische Verknüpfung ist gegeben.
Du musst den Roboter mit der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung abschalten und einen Wiederanlauf verhindern, Du muss eventuell auch eine Sonderbetriebsart aufbauen da der Roboter eingerichtet werden muss, eventuell muss also auch bei dem Einrichten was bei deiner Maschine laufen. Du musst einen gemeinsamen Not-Halt realisieren. Also Sicherheitstechnische Verknüpfung!
Das neue Interpretationspapier kennt nur noch diese zwei Punkte.
Und es muss, da der Roboter nur eine Einbauerklärung aufweist, hier auf jeden Fall eine Konformitätserklärung ausgestellt werden, und in diesem Fall eben für das ganze Konstrukt.


----------



## jabba (7 Januar 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das ist halt die Frage, es müsste aber auch die gemeinsame Steuerung vorhanden sein, und das
> ist es eben nicht ...
> ...



Die Anzahl der Steuerungen hat gar keinen Bezug zur Maschine, eigentlich hat die Steuerung gar keinen Einfluß auf die Definition der Maschine.
Es ergeben sich bei der Bewertung Zwangsläufig Abhängigkeiten wenn es mehrere Steuerungen sind , aber eine gemeinsame Steuerung ist kein Merkmal für eine Maschine.

Die Gesamtheit wurde, wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben, durch das integrieren in eine Maschine erfüllt, den Roboter darf man nicht einzeln betrachten.


----------



## bludie (9 Januar 2012)

*Übergeordnete Steuerung hat laut Interpretationspapier doch Einfluss*

Hallo,
ich würde das auch vielleicht etwas anders interpretieren. Da eine gemeinsame übergeordnete Steuerung nicht vorhanden zu sein scheint, denke ich, kann man hier auch von Einzelmaschinen sprechen. Zumindest steht dieses auch so im Interpretationspapier ( Siehe Anhang).
Ich hätte dieses sonst auch vielleicht als Gesamtheit betrachtet, aber wenn ich mir so den Fachbeitrag durchlese, zweifle ich doch an meinen früheren Überlegungen. Lest euch doch mal ein bisschen ein und gebt dann noch mal ein erneutes Feedback, ob ihr es immer noch als eine "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" seht. Freue mich über eure weiteren Anmerkungen zu diesem Thema.
Mfg Dietmar


----------



## Profilator (9 Januar 2012)

Danke bludie,

endlich einer der mich versteht.

Also das räumliche und produktionstechnische Zusammenwirken ist gegeben, und somit abgehakt.

Es geht einzig und allein um die übergeordnete Steuerung, und die ist *nicht *vorhanden.

Die "Forderung" ist nach meinem Verständnis eine UND-Verknüpfung, somit wäre das dann eben
keine Gesamtheit, oder ?



MfG


----------



## bludie (9 Januar 2012)

So würde ich das nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand auch sehen. Bin gespannt wie die anderen Safety Guru´s dieses so sehen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
habe nur wenig Zeit.
Also ich sehe es anders, aber ich habe die Frage schon gestellt, wie wollt Ihr vorgehen?
Der Roboter ist eine Unvollständige Maschine und muss sowieso eine CE erhalten.
Er steht komplett offen in dem von euch konstruierten Schutzzaun.
Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt. 
Der Zusammenhang Produktionstechnisch ist für mich ganz klar gegeben. 
Wie steuert ihr den Robi an?
Wie sieht das aus wenn man eine Maschine mit 10 Robis baut alles einzelne CE, wie sieht es aus wenn ich sonstige Unvollständige Maschinen die so offen und auch so viele Schnittstellen Gefahren aufweisen Zusammenfüge? Nur weil ich die Einzel-Steuerungen über Bus verbinde ist es keine Gesamtheit?
Wichtig ist die ganze Kiste muss sicher sein und Bedienbar, also Energietrennungskonzept, Sicherheitskonzept.


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo lest doch mal genau was da steht:

*"mechanisch **und/oder steuerungstechnisch miteinander verbunden" 

"*und sie eine gemeinsame oder ubergeordnete, fur den Produktionsablauf
erforderliche, Steuerung *oder gemeinsame Befehlseinrichtungen aufweisen"

*1. Schritt
Der produktionstechnische Zusammenhang ist dadurch charakterisiert,
dass die Maschinen bzw. unvollstandigen Maschinen
als Gesamtheit angeordnet sind (wobei sie insbesondere
zusammenhangend aufgestellt sind), zusammenwirken
und betatigt werden, um, ausgerichtet auf ein gemeinsames
Ziel (z.B. die Herstellung eines Produktes), eine Einheit zu
bilden. Ein derartiger Zusammenhang liegt vor, wenn die
Maschinen bzw. unvollstandigen Maschinen mechanisch
und/oder steuerungstechnisch miteinander verbunden sind
und sie eine gemeinsame oder ubergeordnete, fur den Produktionsablauf
erforderliche, Steuerung oder gemeinsame
Befehlseinrichtungen aufweisen. Die gemeinsame oder ubergeordnete
Steuerung ist somit wesentlich und ermoglicht
erst das zielgerichtete produktionstechnische Zusammenwirken
der Maschinen bzw. unvollstandigen Maschinen als
Gesamtheit. Liegt ein solcher produktionstechnischer Zusammenhang
nicht vor, handelt es sich nicht um eine Gesamtheit
von Maschinen i.S. der MRL und es erfolgt keine
EG-Konformitatserklarung fur die Maschinenanlage als
„Gesamtheit von Maschinen“, sondern nur fur die Einzelmaschinen.


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2012)

bludie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde das auch vielleicht etwas anders interpretieren. Da eine gemeinsame übergeordnete Steuerung nicht vorhanden zu sein scheint, denke ich, kann man hier auch von Einzelmaschinen sprechen. Zumindest steht dieses auch so im Interpretationspapier ( Siehe Anhang).
> Ich hätte dieses sonst auch vielleicht als Gesamtheit betrachtet, aber wenn ich mir so den Fachbeitrag durchlese, zweifle ich doch an meinen früheren Überlegungen. Lest euch doch mal ein bisschen ein und gebt dann noch mal ein erneutes Feedback, ob ihr es immer noch als eine "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" seht. Freue mich über eure weiteren Anmerkungen zu diesem Thema.
> Mfg Dietmar



Also, ich bleibe nach der Lektüre beim Inhalt meines Beitrages Nr. #3.
Was würde denn ein zweites CE-Zeichen nur für den komplettierten Roboter
für einen Vorteil bringen?
Auf jeden Fall müsstest Du mehr schreiben und 2 Unterschriften von
Deinem Chef holen.
Oder hat die Maschine schon ein CE-Zeichen von der Stange und Du willst für den 
Roboter gar nichts machen? 

@Profilator: Was ist die Motivation für Deine Frage?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
leider führen solche Artikel zur allgemeinen Verwirrung. 
Eine Produktions,- und Steuerungstechnische Verknüpfung, was meint man damit?
Wenn man z.B. Maschinen zusammen stellt die für sich CE haben die aber überhaupt nichts mit einander zu tun haben und nur eine Räumliche Nähe. Dann sind diese nicht eine Gesamtheit. Wenn man Maschinen mit CE z.B. über Bänder verbindet also eine Produktionstechnische Verknüpfung und man hat Sensoren die bei einem Produktstau die nach geschaltet Maschine eine und Ausschaltet dann ist dies Steuerungstechnisch verknüpft. Den es kann dazu kommen das die nachfolgende Maschine von der Vorgeschalteten gesteuert wird. Es muss also nicht zwingend eine übergeordnete Steuerung im Sinne einer SPS vorhanden sein. Es geht um entstehende Gefährdungen. 


Zum Thema:
Es ist mit eine Prodiktionstechnische Verknüpfung vorhanden.
Die Maschine steuert den Roboter, der Roboter Steuert die Maschine.
Und zum Schluss wenn ein Schutzzaun eine Maschine und einen Roboter  (unvollständige Maschine) als trennende Schutzeinrichtung umschließen dann ist das eine Sicherheitstechnische Verknüpfung.
Um die Maschine, mit Roboter, sicher Betreiben zu können muss eine Gemeinsame Betriebsanleitung mit der Anleitung zum sicheren Bedienen der Gesamtheit von Maschinen erstellt werden. 

Man muss verstehen was der Zweck des ganzen ist!

Anbei noch das im Artikel erwähnte Dokument der BG Chemie, seht euch mal das Bild 1 an.


----------

